# Original Chucky Costume!!



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

Your little Chucky is so cute......


----------



## iwishiwasrich (Oct 11, 2010)

Its funny. This would fit my friends twins. They are soooooo bad!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Too funny...very good!


----------

